# Hitachi's new UltraVision TVs with Roku integration



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Haven't heard much from Hitachi in a long time.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

According to techradar, Hitachi closed all their tv manufacturing plants in Japan and outsourced their tv production.. 

TV may say Hitachi but it is only brand name only. Third party manufacturers are making them now. 

You can find Hitachi branded TVs at walmart and sams club.. I am not sure if it is worth purchasing just for the brand.


----------

